# If God Leaves A Man To Himself.



## Blueridge Believer (May 26, 2008)

(Thomas Watson, "Body of Divinity")

Sin cleaves to us, as blackness to the skin of the Ethiopian, 
so that we cannot get rid of it. Paul shook off the viper on 
his hand—but we cannot shake off this inbred corruption! 
Sin comes not, as a lodger, for a night—but as an indweller. 
"Sin which dwells in me." Romans 7:17. Sin is an evil 
spirit, which haunts us wherever we go. 

Sin, though latent in the soul, and as a spring which runs 
under ground—often breaks forth unexpectedly. Christian, 
you cannot believe that evil which is in your heart, and 
which will break forth suddenly—if God should leave you! 
"Is your servant a dog that he should do this monstrous thing?" 
2 Kings 8:13. Hazael could not believe he had such a root of 
evil in his heart, that he would rip up pregnant women. "Is 
your servant a dog?" Yes, and worse than a dog—when 
that corruption within is stirred up!

If one had come to Peter and said, "Peter, within a few hours 
you will deny Christ;" he would have said, "Is your servant a 
dog?" But alas! Peter did not know his own heart, nor how far 
that corruption within would prevail upon him. The sea may be 
calm, and look clear; but when the wind blows—how it rages 
and foams! So though now your heart seems good—yet, when 
temptation blows—how may sin reveal itself, making you foam 
with lust and passion!

Who would have thought to have found adultery in David, 
and drunkenness in Noah, and cursing in Job? If God leaves 
a man to himself—how suddenly and scandalously may sin
break forth in the holiest men on the earth!


----------

